# الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا الكتاب هو نتاج اسئلة متكرر لاحظنا تكرارها و نقلها من قبل الأحباء المسلمين الى صفحات منتديات الكنيسة و غيرها من المواقع الأخر

و من منطلق الرد على كل سؤال في المسيحية, قررنا الرد رسميا على الشيخ عماد المهدي لتكون مرجع لكل الذين سألوا و ما زالوا يسألون و لنبين ركاكة و هشاشة ما طرحه الشيخ, مقدمين بهذا كل هذا العمل المبارك ليكون مسودة بين كل مسيحي مجاوب و كل مسلم سائل ليعرفوا الحقق و الحق يحررهم من قيود الكذب و التزييف التي لمسناها في قول الشيخ و ادعائه بأنه مسيحي سابق, و ذلك لأعتقاده بوجود اشياء غير موجودة بالمسيحية تنم على جهله الكبير بالعقيدة التي يعرف ابسط تفاصيلها الأطفال. 
نحن نقدم هذا الكتب بأسئلته و اجوبته و للقارئ الحكم و المنفعة الكاملة.
مصلين ان يكون هذا الكتيب سبب بركة و نعمة لكثيرين​


تم كتابة الردود من قبل 
My Rock​ 
Twin​ 
Michael​ 


رابط التحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

هذا اول كتاب يصدر من منتدى الكنيسة وهي بداية موافقة
واصلي ان يكون هذا الكتاب سبب بركة لكثيرين
اشكر الاخوة الاحباء

My Rock
Twin
Michael
على تعبهم ...... والرب يبارك حياتكم 
الف مبروك


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

ربنا يبارك تعبكم يا  اخواني الاعزاء 
ويعوض تعبكم خير 
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## the servant (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

سلام ونعمة,,,

مجهود رائع اخي العزيز ...اعتقد ان يشمل الرد علي اغلب الاسئلة التي يسئلها احبائنا المسلمين
لعلهم يكفون عن تكرار الاسئلة
My Rock
Twin
Michael

رب المجد يعوضكم خير عن تعبكم


----------



## غصن زيتون (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

فخر لنا  ان يصدر عن منتدانا كتاب يرد على احد مشايخهم 
للأمام احبائى ... ولمذيد من الردود فى هذا الشكل 

وربنا يعوض تعبكم ... ويجعل فى الكتاب بركة لكثيرين  .... ​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*مجهود رائع موفقين والرب يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## Moony34 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم... مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## ASTRO (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*ربنا معاكم وتواصلوا المسيرة*


----------



## samer12 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

        ربنا معكم ويوفقكم  
     My Rock
Twin
Michael
ويعوضكم كل خير على مجهودكم        ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

طبعا فكرة جميله قوى
ومجهود رائع
ربنا يعوضكم تعبكم
وبارك حياتكم ويحفظكم
بس انا فكرة انى رديت فى الموضوع دا 
ولالالالا ايه
اصل انا يابابتى مش بنسا حاجه
حد حزف مشركتى
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
هغرق المنتدى هه بس​


----------



## ayaymony (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*شكرا على تعب:new5:كم وربنا يعوضكم *


----------



## el3omda2008 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*مجهود فوق الرائع وياليت أعزائنا المسلمين يحاولوا يقرأوه قبل أن يسألوا أسئلتهم المكررة
وأقترح على الأعزاء ماى روك & توين & مايكل أن يضيفوا إلى هذا الكتاب الأسئلة الأخرى المكررة التى ينبرى إليها عقل المسلم فى كل زمان ليكون عملاً شاملاً ولا يقتصر فقط رداً على هذا الشيخ الكذاب الذى ينتحل صفة الشماس
ملاحظة أخرى أتمنى تداركها أن طريقة تنسيق هذا الكتاب شابها بعض القصور حتى أن النص تداخل فى بعض الأماكن وهو ما أمكننى حله لقرائتى الشخصية، وأنا مستعد لتقديم أى مساعدة لجعل هذا الكتاب يظهر بالصورة اللائقة إن إحتاجتم لمساعدتى
تحياتى وخالص شكرى لتعبكم
وربنا هو من سيعوض هذا التعب*


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:
                                       مبروك علينا اول كتاب يتعمل بيد المنتدى 
                                        وعقبال الكتاب التانى والتالت ............
                                       :story::story::story:


----------



## antonius (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

الف مبروك للمنتدى وكل رواده ومشكورين على بذل الجهد لاجل الوصول للحقيقة...انشالله هذا الكتاب بداية لسلسلة كتب منتديات الكنيسة في الرد على اسئلة المشايخ.....
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## peace_86 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

الرب يبارككم أصدقائي..
بجد أنا سعيد جداً جداً ..

عقبال الكتاب المليون...


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*UP UP UP*
*للرب المجد على كل شيء*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

أحبائي وإخوتي:​لأجل الكمال الروحي ومجد الرب الإله، أدوناي القدير:
لن تكون مشاركتي هذه مجرد شكر فمن يبارك اسمكم وعملكم هو الرب يسوع المسيح،ذلك الذي وعد وقال:
أعطيكم فماً وفهماً لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو ينقضوها
فالرب يبارككم لأنكم جاهدتم جهاد الإيمان الحسن المقبول لدى الرب باسم فتاه يسوع الفادي.
ولكن خطرت في بالي بعض الأسئلة و وجهات النظر سأوجزها هنا وأرجو أن يرحب صدركم بي وإن كنت لا أستحق أن أكون حتى 
أخاً لأمثالكم!!
ولكن أرجو مساعدتي في فهم أعمق لتلك الأجوبة لأننا كلنا بحاجة لسيف مسنون سليم وليس لسيف مثلّم بقلّة الفهم..
وبالمناسبة فهذه المشاركة نتيجة لما قرأت في كتيّب الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ الشماس(ههههه)، وقد أزيد إخوتي فاقبلوني لأجل مجد 
الرب.
================================
#################
لا داع لهذا السؤال!!!
**********************
بالنسبة للسؤال الخامس:
- ما هي العلاقة بين اللاهوت والناسوت على ضوء الحقائق التالية : 
‌أ- ملء الجسد. 
*‌ب- لم ينفصل عنه. *
‌ج- طبيعة واحدة ؟!!! 
والنقطة ب- :يمكن أن نضيف أن :
السيد المسيح له المجد عندما مات على الصليب، انفصلت روحة عن جسدة، فالروح نزلت إلى الهاوية لتحرير المحتجزين، وكان 
اللاهوت ملازم لها.. وايضاً الجسد عندما انفصلت الروح عنه ظل اللاهوت ملازماً لها لذلك لم ترى فساداً وقام بها السيد المسيح له 
المجد فى اليوم الثالث.. 
فاللاهوت هو الالوهية .. و الناسوت هو الانسانيه وتتكون من روح و جسد.. وعندما مات المسيح على الصليب كأنسان واله فى وقت 
واحد كان الموت منصبا " على الانسانيه وكان بخروج الروح من الجسد ومفارقتها له . أما الالوهية التى لاتموت فلم تفارق لا الروح 
( بدليل أنها أطلقت من الجحيم أرواح ابرار العهد القديم ) ولا الجسد ( بدليل أن لم يفسد 3 أيام فى القبر ) . 

{ هذا ليس جوابي طبعاً !!! }
ما رأيكم؟
أظن أنه من المناسب أن تتم إضافة تلك الفكرة للجواب:
"تمت الأجابة ضمنياً بالنقطة السابقة ونضيف أنه اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن اللاهوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين كما نقول بالقداس 
الإلهي يا أيها الشماس السابق
وللتأكيد كما قلنا مثال الحديد المحمي بالنار فالحديد حديد والنار نار ولكنهما متحدين أتحاد كامل وصار حديد محمي فالسيد المسيح هو 
أتحاد الناسوت البشري كأبن للإنسان
مع اللاهوت كالرب القدير فلو تم الأنفصال لحظة واحدة لصار الحديد حديد وحده والنار نار وحدها وتم الأنفصال وأبطال عملية الفداء 
وهذا حاشا علي الرب القدير لأنه أتي لهذا الفداء"
*******************************
بالنسبة للسؤال السادس:
- من المعروف أن المسيحي دائماً عندما يرسم الصليب يقول ( بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) . وهو يعتقد أنهما 
متحدون متساوون وأنهما واحد لا فرق بينهما !! فهل يجوز أن أقول : ( بسم الابن والأب والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) أو ( بسم الإله 
الواحد والروح القدس والأب والابن ) وهكذا إلخ ... ؟!

وردكم:
"الترتيب نقول أن الترتيب هنا ليس للأفضليه فلا مكان للأفضليه بين الأقانيم "
هل يمكننا أن نضيف ونقول:
الخضوع يمثل سمة متبادلة بين شخصيات الرب القدير المختلفة فنري في الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس يخضع لله الآب والابن، وان 
الابن خاضعا للآب. وهذا لا يقلل من أهمية أي من شخصيات الرب القدير. فبالنسبة للابن نري ذلك في لوقا 42:22 ويوحنا 36:5 و 
يوحنا 21:20 ورسالة يوحنا الأولي 14:4. وبالنسبة للروح القدس فنري ذلك في: يوحنا 16:14 و 26:14 و 26:15 و 7:16 
وخاصة يوحنا 13:16-14. 
أي أن التسلسل الذي قصده الرب يسوع هو* تسلسل خضوع؟؟؟*
وهل الخضوع ينقص من أهمية أحد هذه الأقانيم(حاشا للرب)؟
حيث أن:
كل عضو في الثالوث هو الرب القدير: فالآب هو الرب القدير، يوحنا 27:6 ورومية 7:1 و بطرس الأولي 2:1. الابن هو الرب 
القدير: يوحنا 1:1 و 14 ورومية 5:9 وكولوسي 9:2 وعبرانيين 8:1 ويوحنا الأولي 20:5. الروح القدس هو الرب القدير: أعمال 
الرسل 3:5-4 وكورنثوس الأولي 16:3 (الروح القدس يسكن فينا – رومية 9:8 ويوحنا 16:14-17 وأعمال الرسل 1:2-4). 
*****************************
بالنسبة للسؤال السابع:
- لماذا الابن مولود والروح القدس منبثق ؟!! 

أفهم من ردكم أن الروح القدس منبثق لأن عمله من الآب ليعمل عمل الآب ونحو الآب وأن الابن مولود من الآب لأنه قام بعمل الفداء 
كابن صادر عن مشيئة الآب ليتم عدله؟
أي أن الروح القدس يقوم بعمل الآب كل حين فهو منبثق منه لا مولود
أما الابن فقام بعمل الفداء والتجسد الذي يتميز به عن أقنوم الآب حيث هذا العمل كان لمرضاة الآب عن طريق كفارة الابن الذي لم يقم به الآب بطريقة مباشرة 100%؟؟
_*إن لم يكن فأرجو التوضيـــــح.*_
{ المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس }
****************************
بالنسبة للسؤال الثامن:
- من المعروف أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، فهل اللاهوت صلب مع الناسوت ؟ أم أن اللاهوت ترك 
الناسوت لحظة الصلب والموت على عود الصليب؟ وما الدليل من الإنجيل ؟

فيمكن أن نضيف النقطة السابقة في السؤال الخامس وهي:
السيد المسيح له المجد عندما مات على الصليب، انفصلت روحة عن جسدة، فالروح نزلت إلى الهاوية لتحرير المحتجزين، وكان 
اللاهوت ملازم لها.. وايضاً الجسد عندما انفصلت الروح عنه ظل اللاهوت ملازماً لها لذلك لم ترى فساداً وقام بها السيد المسيح له 
المجد فى اليوم الثالث.. 
فاللاهوت هو الالوهية .. و الناسوت هو الانسانيه وتتكون من روح و جسد.. وعندما مات المسيح على الصليب كأنسان واله فى وقت 
واحد كان الموت منصبا " على الانسانيه وكان بخروج الروح من الجسد ومفارقتها له . أما الالوهية التى لاتموت فلم تفارق لا الروح 
( بدليل أنها أطلقت من الجحيم أرواح ابرار العهد القديم ) ولا الجسد ( بدليل أن لم يفسد 3 أيام فى القبر ) . 
****************************************
وهنا تناولت أول عشر أسئلة فقط
وعندما أقرأ بقية الأسئلة قد تخطر ببالي أسئلة أو حاجة للتوضيح أو إضافات ممكنة،
فتقبلوني بصدر رحب أن المسكين لأجل مجد الرب وبهاء اسم ابنه الحبيب الوحيد يسوع مخلص العالم الوحيد.
+++
----ذكرتك يا رب على سريري، الذي بللته كثرة الدموع وضمّخته حرقة الآهات----
----ذكرتك وهممت بأن أدعوك يامحب البشر، ترس خلاصي وسيف نصرتي----
----لكن نظرت إلى خطاياي القرمزية، فخجلت أن أدعوك----
---- فشجّعني اللص والعشار، والمرأة الخاطئة، والمرأة الكنعانية مع تلك المريضة، والسامرية عند بئر الماء إذ قالوا لي----
---- اقترب وخذ رحمة من لدن القدير المليء بالمراحم----
----... وخطاياي ابيضّت أكثر من الثلج وزالت في لجّة البحر----!
----مبارك أنت يا سيدي، إلوهيم العظيم، أدوناي القدير، يهوه الكائن الخالق، ألا فارحمني يا يسوع بكثرة رأفتك!!!! ----
****************************
*سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح*
*وأنا فعلاً بحاجة لمساعدتكم*
*وأثق بأنكم لن تردوا طلبي *
*لأني أخوكم الصغير!!!*
+++


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

بانتظار المساعدة

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ S.O.G*


*S.O.G* قال:


> بانتظار المساعدة


 
*أخي S.O.G*​*ما كتبته كتعليقاً وأضافة علي أجابات الأسئلة *
*ليس بالشئ البسط*
*فأنت تعلق علي أجابات تعب فيها جداً*
*وتم الرد علي الأسئلة بها كأجابات أكاديمية *
*والي الأن لم نري أي شخص عليق نص تعليق*
*وأنت الذي علقت وتريد المساعدة*

*فأنا من راي أن تفتح موضوع خاص بك في القسم المسيحي الخاص*
*موجه لي ولروك ولمايكل*
*ولتأخذ نقطة نقطة وسؤال سؤال *
*لنتواصل معاً لمجد أسم الله*
*وما سيسيحق الأضافة نضيفه وما سنري أنه أحتاج لتعديلات نعدل*
*منتظرينك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ S.O.G*
> 
> 
> ...


*أنا بس خايف أزعجكو ولا حاجة*
*يعني أنتم مشرفين ولديكم المنتدى كله لتشرفوا عليه*
*وأنا معجب بجهودكم، الرب يبارككم كلكم*


*وأما بالنسبة للتعليق على أجوبتكم أساتذتي...فمن أنا لأعلق على أجوبتكم الأكاديمية؟؟*
*مالي ومالكم وأنتم الأقوياء المغذين بالطعام الصعب القاسي..وأنا من لا زال على اللبن الحليب؟*


*وكما ترى، فقد مضى 11 يوم قبل أن تجيب على استفساري....*
*فهل أفتح موضوعاً جديداً وأحذف هذه المشاركة؟*

*يعني مافيهاش إزعاج ليكم إخوتي؟* 

أخوكم الصغير بالمسيحـ**Son.Of.God**
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ S.O.G*


*S.O.G* قال:


> *وكما ترى، فقد مضى 11 يوم قبل أن تجيب على استفساري....*
> *فهل أفتح موضوعاً جديداً وأحذف هذه المشاركة؟*​
> *يعني مافيهاش إزعاج ليكم إخوتي؟* ​


 
*صدقني يا أخي لا إزعاج ولا شئ*
*نحن أخوة وأعضاء في جسد واحد جسد المسيح*

*فأفتح ما تريد من مواضيع ونحن تحت أمرك*

*وبالنسبة لــ 11 يوم صدقني *
*أنا كنت مشغول جداً والنت ان فاصل عندي وكنت أواجه بعض المشاكل الفنية*

*عامة منتظرك أخي *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## جليس القرآن (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*



My Rock قال:


> هذا الكتاب هو نتاج اسئلة متكرر لاحظنا تكرارها و نقلها من قبل الأحباء المسلمين الى صفحات منتديات الكنيسة و غيرها من المواقع الأخر
> 
> و من منطلق الرد على كل سؤال في المسيحية, قررنا الرد رسميا على الشيخ عماد المهدي لتكون مرجع لكل الذين سألوا و ما زالوا يسألون و لنبين ركاكة و هشاشة ما طرحه الشيخ, مقدمين بهذا كل هذا العمل المبارك ليكون مسودة بين كل مسيحي مجاوب و كل مسلم سائل ليعرفوا الحقق و الحق يحررهم من قيود الكذب و التزييف التي لمسناها في قول الشيخ و ادعائه بأنه مسيحي سابق, و ذلك لأعتقاده بوجود اشياء غير موجودة بالمسيحية تنم على جهله الكبير بالعقيدة التي يعرف ابسط تفاصيلها الأطفال.
> نحن نقدم هذا الكتب بأسئلته و اجوبته و للقارئ الحكم و المنفعة الكاملة.
> ...


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*



جليس القرآن قال:


> اخى نرجو منك ان تتلفظ باسلوب ارقى من ذلك فى الحديث لان فى المنتدى حوار حضارى له قيمة تشعرنا بالحب بين الاطراف فلا داعى لقول ركاكة و هشاشة و كذب و خلافة من ذلك
> و شكرا


 
و هل ذكرنا كلمة واحد فيها قلة ادب؟ ام هو استنكار فقط؟


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

تعبكم جميل بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## Michael (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

بالفعل الرابط لا يعمل!!!


----------



## اوتا (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*


----------



## عادل مرقص (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

ربنا معكم الحصاد كثير و الفعلة قليلون


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*



جليس القرآن قال:


> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > هذا الكتاب هو نتاج اسئلة متكرر لاحظنا تكرارها و نقلها من قبل الأحباء المسلمين الى صفحات منتديات الكنيسة و غيرها من المواقع الأخر
> ...


----------



## Annie (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

God bless all of you
Impressing subject and explanations with evidences and proofs


----------



## tito_lit2 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*ممنوع الهبل *


----------



## modaz (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*بلاش غلط و استهزاء *
*ممنوع المداخلات السفيهة*


----------



## jesus christ (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

هو فين اليب ولا الشتم ده
لما واحد يقول انا منت مسيحى وهو مش عارف الكلام ده يبقى هو من المزيفين
وبعدين خش شوف منتدياكم بتبقى عاملة ازاى
بيقولوا الكتاب المقدس يحث على الزنا والدعارة والكذب و و و
وكلام بشع عن المسيح
لن ينفعكم الندم اطلبوا الله واسالوه انت من لكى تروا من هو الله الحقيقى
وان لم تفعلوا انتم احرار فسالوه وردوا عليا هل اله الاسلام موجود اصلا
واسالوا محمد يمكن يجيلكم فى منام ولا حاجة بيشرب الخمر فى الجنة واعد جنب الانهار ومعاه الحوريات
يمكن تشوفوا الجنة الجسدية بتاعتكم فيها ايه
ستندمون ندما لا مثيل له اسالوه انت مين يارب يالى خلقت الكون لا تكونوا قساة القلوب
لان الندم لن ينفع
جربوا كما فعل الاخرون عشان تعرفوا اذا كانوا بيكذبوا ولا لا لما بيشوفوا المسيح​


----------



## i'm christian (13 مايو 2008)

*مجهورد راااااااااااااااااااائع 
رائع بجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
واتمنى لكم النمو فى النعمه عند الله والناس
واتمنى بجد ان الاخوه المسلمين فى المنتدى
يقوره كويس بعيون قلوبهم
مش بس للنقض بالضاد لانهم ابداً مايعرفوش النقد بالدال
ربنا يبراك حياتكم 




*​


----------



## العجايبى محبوب (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

انا هو نور العلم من يتبعنى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخوتي*


engy_love_jesus قال:


> تعبكم جميل بس الرابط مش شغال


 


Michael قال:


> بالفعل الرابط لا يعمل!!!


 
*الرابط شغال معي وتم التحميل من جديد والحفظ*
*نتمني المحاولة مرة أخري*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## peter_2010 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

انا نفسى احمل ال43سوال
ممكن حد يكلمنى على الايميل بتاعى
pepojmika_2010على الياهو


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي بيتر*


peter_2010 قال:


> انا نفسى احمل ال43سوال


*هل تريد تحميل الأسئلة فقط أم تريد أجوبتها معها*
*إن كنت تريد هذا الكتاب وأجوبته فتفضل*
رابط التحميل اضغط هنا
*هذا الرابط يعمل بشكل طبيعي أستخدمه*
*ولا داعي يا أخي لوضع الإيملات الشخصيه علي العام فالتواصل بالمنتدي أفضل*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام على اهل السلام
معذرة يا سادة .. وقد عدنا بعد طول غياب.. احببت ان اقرأ كتابكم هذا لكن هناك مشكلة في تحميله
يفتح لدي الكتاب وارى الفهرس لكن بعد دقيقة او اقل تخرج رسالة تقول انه هناك خطأ ويختفي الكتاب
اتمنى ان اقرأ هذا الكتاب لان السيد عماد المهدي صديق شخصي لي
تحياتي لكم


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2008)

حملت الملف الان و الملف شغال و لاعطل فيه
تأكد من جهازك لان واضح ان العطل منه

بالمناسبة, اذا كان عماد المهدي صديق لك, لماذا لا تنسق لنا حوار معه على صفحات منتدانا؟


----------



## enass (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرب يباركك تعبكم

فخر لي انو اكون عضوة بهاد المنتدى*


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام على اهل السلام
السيد ماي روك، لا اعتقد ان الخلل في جهازي بما انه هناك من سبقني واشتكى من خلل في التحميل لكن مش مشكلة.. سأحاول مرة اخرى.
أما عن احضار الاخ عماد المهدي ليتحاور معكم في هذا المنتدى فهذا أمر استطيع طلبه منه لكنني اعرف انه لن يلبيه لانشغاله الشديد بأمرين، الأول كتابه الذي سيصدر قريبا وهو بعنوان "ثم اهتدينا" والثاني مراجعة كتابي الذي سيصدر ايضا حال ما يمكن ذلك. يعني الرجل مشغول جدا ولا يمكن ان يلزم نفسه بحوار لن ينتهي وقد حاور كثيرين منكم من قبل.
مع احترامي الشديد اخ ماي روك، اتمنى ان تسجل عنوان كتابه القادم، لتنزع اي شك في نفسك من معرفتي بالاخ عماد المهدي، فهو على حد علمي لم يخبر وسائل الاعلام بعنوان كتابه هذا، وقد اخبرني به، ولكم السبق في معرفته. ستتأكد عندما يصدر كتابه بهذا العنوان أنني لم اكذب عندما قلت انني اعرفه.
والسلام ختام*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 أبريل 2009)

هل الشيخ عماد المهدي مشغول بالكتاب كل هذه الفتره..؟؟
هل يكتبه بخط اليد أم ماذا ..؟؟
في انتظاره ليشرفنا لنطرح حوارا معه .. ولنهتدي مثله
وأتمنى ألا يكون بخيلا ويحتفظ بالهدايه لنفسه


----------



## روح الرب (23 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارككم
ولي طلب عندكم 
يا ريت لو تجمعوا كل الشبهات اللي في المنتدي وتنزلوهم في كتاب خاص باسم المنتدي
علشان بنعب في البحث

شكرااااااااااااااا ليكم*


----------



## stop&go (4 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع موفقين والرب يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## amerjz76 (16 مايو 2009)

الرب يبارك جهودكم وينوركم لكن انا عندي ملاحضة على السيد عماد المهدي 

(ربنا يفتح عينيه وعقلة)بانه ليس شماس ولا مسيحي حتى هو فقط يريد فرد عضلاته امام المشايخ هذا ازا كان مسيحي على كل حال هو لايشرفنا ان  يكون من ابناء النور 

تحياتي لكم اخوتي ويبارك جهودكم 
اخوكم م.عامر من الاردن


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*يا فادينا نشكرك لأنك المخلص الصالح 

عبارة كتتتتتييييير ضخمة الشيخ عماد المهدي .
وعبارة صادمة مشغول بيجاهد النصارى اللي بخيالوا .

يا فادينا يا النور للعالم 
اشرق ضي نورك ع عالم مليء بالأكاذيب
والتخيلات المريضة والنفاق 
ومحبة الشهوات والمال والخطية .
واسكن بقلوب شعبك لأنو بكل حين يطلبك 
و ما بيحتاج غير حنانك وغفرانك الغير مشروط الو 
لانو محمي بستر مظالك الأبوية يا مخلصنا الحنون .
استجب لطلبات شعبك بشفاعة العدرا الحارسة وجميع قديسيك 
والقديس شربل حبيس لبنان .


*​


----------



## فادي عبد الملاك (26 مايو 2009)

ارجو  من الساده    كتابه الشاهد بعد كل ايه من فضلكم


----------



## اشرف نادر (27 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح،  سؤال:من هو الشيخ عماد الدين ، هل كان مسيحي


----------



## اشرف نادر (27 مايو 2009)

يبدو  انه يدّعي  مسيحيّة سابقة . اقول له ولجميع الكاذبين الدعاة  الذين  لايؤمنون هم  بما يدعون اليه: لايسلم مسيحي عرف المسيح ولو بقطع رأسه .وكل الذين يدعي الاسلام، بأنهم قد اصبحوا مسلمين من اصل مسيحي .هم غربين من ذوي اللادين ؛ لكنّهم مع الاسف ولدوا مسيحيّن حتّى انّهم لم يتلقّوا سر العماد .أنا لا اقصد الاساءة الى احد؛ولكن الحق لايخفي ذاته


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود جدااااا رائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا لمجد اسمه القدوس ​*


----------



## كامل عماد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت تقبلو ا مرورى واتمنى اكون عضو  مميز فى منتدياكم


----------



## جندي المسيح (26 سبتمبر 2010)

رربنا يبارككو يا اخوة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 فبراير 2017)

My Rock قال:


> هذا الكتاب هو نتاج اسئلة متكرر لاحظنا تكرارها و نقلها من قبل الأحباء المسلمين الى صفحات منتديات الكنيسة و غيرها من المواقع الأخر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الينك لا يعمل​


----------



## عماد امير (13 فبراير 2017)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## شاهير (17 فبراير 2017)

*عزيزي my rock 
الرابط الخاص3 بالكتاب لا يعمل اريد قراءةهذا الكتاب من فضلك بشغف 

 سلام المسيح *


----------

